# Rage Expandables



## txhntr1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I currently shoot fixed blades but im think of switching to expandables. Has anybody shot the rage expandables? If so how would you rate them.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love mine, just don't get them stuck in a tree. I snapped one clean in half trying to pull the thing out... Now I'm down to two hunting arrows so I've got to go buy a new set. :******: They also pop open every now and then in quivers that haven't been broken in. Once I got the right shape in the foam of my quiver, they stopped opening.

Other than that, I've got absolutely no complaints. They're razor sharp and a heckuva lot more dependable than any over the top expandable. You should also look into the Rocky Mountain Snyper two blades. They're the same thing as the Rages, exept they won't break in half. The down side of them is that you have to use rubber bands every shot. The Rages use an O ring that the blades lock onto.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Seems like they aren't built to tough, I'd go with the snypers or the gator by rocky mountain.

Check out this test, this guy tests them all.

http://www.broadheadtests.com/NEWHEADS.html


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i shoot the rages and have shot 2 deer with them and numerous other critters and have no complaints about them


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

too much going on. I see them as a great broadhead if you're hitting minimal bone, But if you hit some solid bone then what? I do want to try them though... I've always disliked muzzy's because of there poor grouping but... the new mx 3's shoot sweet. That's all I'll carry from now on.


----------



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

i'm shooting rage 2 baldes this year havent hit a deer yet but opening day is saturday and i am look to take a quick doe that moring so i will let you guys know how i mad out...but other then that i have been shooting the practice tips and they fly great i have amazing groups and i am really happy with them as of now....but then have to show me they can drop deer!


----------



## godex003 (Oct 9, 2007)

I shot a coyote and a buck with them this year. I didn't like'em. They didn't penetrate really well on the buck. I know they hit two rib bones on entrance and exit, but the thing barely poked out the other side. I just expected a little more I guess. I can't complain, the deer was dead in 80 yards, but the tip was bent along with the blades. I think i'll switch back to my muzzy's.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I said it in other post but Rage is all I shoot and I will say I havent shot anything better. Lots of blood and they fly the same as a field point. The only thing bad about them is they are one time shooters. Once you shoot a deer get rid of them and get a new one.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

"They didn't penetrate really well on the buck. I know they hit two rib bones on entrance and exit, but the thing barely poked out the other side. I just expected a little more I guess."

You didn't like the penetration, yet it went all the way through and the deer was dead in 80 yards? What are you looking for?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I am going to be equipping my arrows with Rages tonight. I have shot Scorpions the last few years, and decided it was time to give the Rages a try. I liked the fact that they had a practice tip in the package.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

i want to try them sometime... but this year i'm pretty sure i'm shooting muzzys... i'm trying a bunch out this weekend


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE the Rages. They fly so straight but or so deadly when it comes to impact. I have shot and killed 4 hogs with these all were a pass-through with unbelievable wounds, very good blood trail, and all the hogs stayed within 20 yard from where I had shot them. Very impressive


----------



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

the day has finally came and happned, OCT.13th opening day for bow season!!.. after shooting with the rage 2 balde practice tips since early april and counting the days to see how these broadheads and the "rage hype" would preform on the real thing!..,this passed saturday moring oct the 13th i decided to take a nice mature doe ,..15 yards away from my treestand the doe was slightly quartering away shooting an 04' hoyt x- tech bow set at 60lbs with an beman ics hunter 400 arrow four inc vanes i sent an arrow right throw the lugs and the arrow coming out the deers heart.it flew just like the practice tip the broadhead blow right throw the deer it broke throw that deers ribs so fast and so load that it sounded like someone just slip a log for fire wood in one crack..no problem with penetration on this deer! the arrow went clear throw the deer and was sticking in the dirt.. the deer ran about 60 yards and died instenaly. i never saw a blood tail like that in my life from a braodhead went i got to the deer the entry and exit was huge!!! it look as if the deer had been shot with a 12 gage slug! what a hole! they say 2' cutting diameter boy they sure meen it!! i couldent be happy with the results from there rage 2 blade broadheads!!!!...i dont think i will be using any other heads other then rage for a while....if your not sure about trying them your crazy! give them a shot and hopefull you have an outcome like i did....best of luck to everone this season!!..

thank you
Mark v...


----------

